

Apple's Top Supplier Raises Salary, Cuts Probation for Workers - eplanit
http://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/2012/08/25/apple-top-supplier-raises-salary-cuts-probation-for-workers/

======
SoftwarePatent
Foxconn is inching towards respectable treatment of its employees, which will
by definition make them unprofitable. When you look at Chinese government
policies on quai moving out of the country, their black market exchange rate
(moving closer to the official exchange rate), and rising wages for blue
collar workers in China, the cost of manufacturing in China is going up for
foreign companies. I wouldn’t be surprised to see Apple make a big move in
their manufacturing. The interesting question is where? Obviously Bangladesh
and Vietnam are the destinations of choice for low cost, but do they have the
skills and infrastructure to assemble Apple’s stuff?

If I were a linkbaity tech journalist (is there any other kind?) I would write
an article suggesting AAPL move some manufacturing to the American South. Can
you imagine the corporate welfare bidding war that would erupt if AAPL
suggested they might maybe consider opening a plant in the West?

